# Diagrama de luz de emergencia Normalux



## sito das Pallaregas (Oct 20, 2015)

Hola!  Quisiera saber si alguno tenéis el diagrama de luz de emergencia Normalux
Lleva una sola lámpara fluorescente de 6 W y unas baterías de 3,6 V

No arranca y no se donde esta el fallo pues todo parece estar bien.

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2015)

Probar los filamentos del tubo.

Medir baterías de 3,6 V estando encendido.


----------



## sito das Pallaregas (Oct 21, 2015)

Las baterías están Bien. la lámpara bien.

Con baterías, accionando el pulsador de arranque funcionan bien pero no apagan al conectar corriente de entrada

Perdón por no explicarme mejor 

Saludos y gracias por contestar


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 21, 2015)

Hola.

Mira aquí: 



 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2015)

Foto nítida del frente y dorso de la plaqueta por favor.

Saludos !


----------



## sito das Pallaregas (Oct 22, 2015)

Gracias. 
El tutorial no explica gran cosa. Pero el esquema si me sirvió de algo.
Lo que no entiendo es para que son los octoaclopadores, supongo que serán para activar con control remoto.


----------

